# server 2003 and 2008 dns issue



## mrbudman115 (Oct 11, 2011)

First my setup. I have an older Dell Poweredge 2800 that is my DNS server and my active directory. I purchased a new poweredge 2950 and it is used basicly as a file server. I did not want to risk moving things from old to knoew and losing things. 2800 is 2003 and 2950 is 2008.
Both servers have dual nic cards but only one active on each. I have 2 dell 28 port switches and 1 netgear switch.

Everything has been fine until today. we lost internet connection. (Comcast workplace with SMC modem/router) All users were unable to access internet. Comcast dertimed it was not a moden issue. In a rush to fix it I started unplugging cables from the modem, switches, and servers. Well now I cannot get the internet back. I can get a local connection. 

Somewhere in there I get a message that it cant reach the (2003 2800) DNS Server. The Dell 2950 actually has 3 nic card. 2 side by side and 1 closer to the side. 

I need to know what plug to put where again so I can get the internet back to my 42 users.

 HELP


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Which server is running the DNS server. Obviously you have the cable plugged into the wrong NIC. Plug it into the next available one and test for internet connectivity. Only one NIC should be active and set up with a static IP address unless you are teaming NIC's for redundancy.


----------

